# MOP Emperor



## ed4copies (Aug 17, 2010)

Seems there is some interest in seeing this:

Mother of Pearl Emperor that Dawn made for the Washington DC Supershow, 2008


----------



## barkisini (Aug 17, 2010)

Very cool! Were the facets milled with the Pen Wizard?


----------



## workinforwood (Aug 17, 2010)

Awesome pen Ed !


----------



## ed4copies (Aug 17, 2010)

barkisini said:


> Very cool! Were the facets milled with the Pen Wizard?



No, it's strips of MOP precision cut, then fit to the tubes.  Later (after glue off-gasses) it is cast.

In 2008 we thought this was pretty fancy.
Until we saw several like it (not cast in PR) at the show, from 1930's.

POP!!!!  (the sound of bursting our bubble!!)


----------



## barkisini (Aug 17, 2010)

It's still a "Wow!" in my book.


----------



## jttheclockman (Aug 17, 2010)

Not a big fan of that look. I don't lke the lines. Is there a blank that uses mother of pearl in a resin??  Something on a crushed MOP blank???


----------



## ed4copies (Aug 17, 2010)

JohnU has taken MOP or Paua shell and glued the little tiny pieces to the tubes, then cast them in Polyresin.


----------



## ldb2000 (Aug 17, 2010)

Parker was the first to try this style , but they weren't cast at that time . They made several different styles over a period from 1900 to the 1930's . These pens used Mother of Pearl and Paua Abalone and were even made in combinations of both . 
Dawn made the first MOP cast in resin that I ever saw and was my inspiration when it came time to try it . This pen is the most stunning pen of this type that I have ever seen . The precision that she obtained is amazing . I have never been able to get close to the tightness of those strips . She is an amazing craftsperson and created an amazing piece of art with this pen .


----------



## Tanner (Aug 17, 2010)

Oh yeah, The MOP put together like that is perfect for an Emperor.  I can't imagine how hard it is to cut it and glue it together like that.  Dawn must have the patience of a Saint.


----------



## jskeen (Aug 17, 2010)

Tanner said:


> Oh yeah, The MOP put together like that is perfect for an Emperor.  I can't imagine how hard it is to cut it and glue it together like that.  Dawn must have the patience of a Saint.



And some very steady hands!!!


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Aug 17, 2010)

Heres a link to a casting that JohnU made for me.http://www.penturners.org/forum/showthread.php?t=64897


ed4copies said:


> JohnU has taken MOP or Paua shell and glued the little tiny pieces to the tubes, then cast them in Polyresin.


----------



## jttheclockman (Aug 17, 2010)

OKLAHOMAN said:


> Heres a link to a casting that JohnU made for me.http://www.penturners.org/forum/showthread.php?t=64897


 


Now that is what I am talking about. Fantastic looking blank. I may have to give something like that a try. The kit goes great with it also. If I can't pull this off I may have to give JohnU a shout. Thanks for posting.


----------



## JohnU (Aug 17, 2010)

Ed I love it!  Very clean and precise. Similar to the casin look only with more shine and color. Very nice!  I don't have to worry about things lining up on my blanks.  I have more room to be sloppy. There's no room for error on this one.  Great work!


----------



## johncrane (Aug 17, 2010)

I agree great work and pen i recon that' a winner Ed! also make a great wedding pen.


----------



## DCBluesman (Aug 18, 2010)

Having seen this pen in person, I can tell you it's a beauty.  Dawn did an outstanding job in preparing the blank and Ed turned it into a gorgeous pen.  The facets add depth to the pen.


----------



## Russianwolf (Aug 18, 2010)

Tanner said:


> Oh yeah, The MOP put together like that is perfect for an Emperor.  I can't imagine how hard it is to cut it and glue it together like that.  Dawn must have the patience of a Saint.



Not everyone may know this on here, but Dawn is a glass artist also. She has pulled from her experience there to make some stunning pens blanks that Ed gets lucky enough to turn round.


----------



## ed4copies (Aug 18, 2010)

Actually, Mike, at that same show, Dawn "introduced" (to my knowledge) the dichroic glass blanks.  We never put them into "the market" because of the difficulties in prepping them to turn.

But we got lots of "oooooohhhhhs and aaaaahhhhhs"


----------



## JohnU (Aug 18, 2010)

Sounds really awesome.  I'd love to see a picture of one sometime.


----------



## glycerine (Aug 18, 2010)

That's super nice!  Great job Dawn!


----------



## glycerine (Aug 18, 2010)

By the way, were you guys at this years show?  I wanted to go but ended up being out of town.


----------



## ed4copies (Aug 18, 2010)

John,

Dichroic glass is from the Greek "di" meaning two and "chroic" meaning color.

The glass reflects color in different spectra depending on the angle of incidence.  In other words, if you look at it from the left, it is one color, say gold, if you see it from the right it is another--say green.

Photographing it is, as far as we can tell, impossible.  We sent a couple out to a GREAT photographer who returned them with a note of frustration.  I'll look for the pics--I have made several pens and have those in my "traveling portfolio".  Some day stop into Racine, we even buy lunch or dinner!!!!


----------



## ed4copies (Aug 18, 2010)

glycerine said:


> By the way, were you guys at this years show?  I wanted to go but ended up being out of town.



No, we did not go to DC.  FOR US, it is too expensive and our return (sales) were minimal.  As Alan said a few days ago, these shows are "cumulative".  You need to attend for several years to build a following.  TO ME, there are not enough people interested in what I do, to keep me entertained.  At an "art & craft" show, I can stay busy talking to people all day and sell a few things.  At DC and Chicago, time dragged.

YMMV!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Russianwolf (Aug 18, 2010)

http://www.penturners.org/forum/showthread.php?t=8605&highlight=dichroic

Here's a Dichroic that Dawn made and sent to Skippy. Kitless pens like this can work since you can plan to keep them larger in diameter than the rods+tube, for kit pens the choices are limited due to the thickness of the material.

Even the level of detail she puts into a snake skin blank is incredible. Try to find the seam on one of her's compared to the ones from Glimmerz, or other places.


----------



## glycerine (Aug 18, 2010)

ed4copies said:


> No, we did not go to DC. FOR US, it is too expensive and our return (sales) were minimal. As Alan said a few days ago, these shows are "cumulative". You need to attend for several years to build a following. TO ME, there are not enough people interested in what I do, to keep me entertained. At an "art & craft" show, I can stay busy talking to people all day and sell a few things. At DC and Chicago, time dragged.
> 
> YMMV!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 
Sorry to hear that.  I've been looking forward to attending one.  I've lived up here around D.C. for several years now and haven't made it yet.  I'd mostly like to meet some of you guys!  I've only met one IAP member in person and that's because I went to his house to buy a lathe from him... and gave me a great deal on it too!


----------



## wood-of-1kind (Aug 18, 2010)

W.O.A. (work of art).:good:


----------



## DCBluesman (Aug 18, 2010)

ed4copies said:


> The glass reflects color in different spectra depending on the angle of incidence. In other words, if you look at it from the left, it is one color, say gold, if you see it from the right it is another--say green.
> 
> Photographing it is, as far as we can tell, impossible. We sent a couple out to a GREAT photographer who returned them with a note of frustration.


 
A few from the past.


----------



## Russianwolf (Aug 18, 2010)

glycerine said:


> Sorry to hear that.  I've been looking forward to attending one.  I've lived up here around D.C. for several years now and haven't made it yet.  I'd mostly like to meet some of you guys!  I've only met one IAP member in person and that's because I went to his house to buy a lathe from him... and gave me a great deal on it too!



I was able to attend one a couple years ago as a spectator, got to meet Alan Shaw, Mike and Linda (and their daughter), John [Goodturns], Lou, Ed and Dawn, Eagle's Wife and kids, and I may be forgetting someone. Got to have dinner with most of them with Lillian and it was a good time.

Haven't been able to make it back again as yet.


----------



## jskeen (Aug 18, 2010)

Hey, I've seen those pens before!  They look better in person for a fact!


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Aug 18, 2010)

Stunning
Is Dawn the next Eagle?


----------



## ed4copies (Aug 18, 2010)

Dawn and Eagle shared many ideas--they spoke daily, sometimes several times.

But they had very different "areas of expertise".

Without Dawn, it is unlikely Eagle would have embarked into "Polyresin" land.


----------



## wizard (Aug 19, 2010)

That is a* VERY* Elegant looking pen ! I can't even imagine the intricate work that went into making it. Beautiful work ! Doc


----------



## JohnU (Aug 19, 2010)

Sounds really cool and interesting. 



ed4copies said:


> Some day stop into Racine, we even buy lunch or dinner!!!!



 Im hoping one of these days to make that trip and take you up on that.   : ). I'll have to ask to see it in person. 

Thanks for explaining it.  I didn't know what that meant or what to expect but it sounded interesting and I knew it would be something spectacular.


----------



## ed4copies (Aug 19, 2010)

We would be THRILLED to meet you in person, John!!!

How far are you from Chicago loop?


----------



## 65GTMustang (Aug 19, 2010)

I like it.....It is an impressive pen!
Funny that this pen popped up when it did.
I have been searching for a Lotus - Imperial and or Emperor Kits for about 3 hours. I know they are no longer made...Sorry to get off the subject but does anyone know where and if some kits are available?
PS
DCBluesman
Those are cool pens - I like the blue the best


----------



## Russianwolf (Aug 19, 2010)

65GTMustang said:


> I like it.....It is an impressive pen!
> Funny that this pen popped up when it did.
> I have been searching for a Lotus - Imperial and or Emperor Kits for about 3 hours. I know they are no longer made...Sorry to get off the subject but does anyone know where and if some kits are available?
> PS
> ...


They are still made, we just don't know of any retailers right now...


----------



## 65GTMustang (Aug 19, 2010)

That's good to know - encouraging at least - any ideas as to where I should start looking - I have been doing basic google, ebay etc. searches


----------



## glycerine (Aug 19, 2010)

65GTMustang said:


> That's good to know - encouraging at least - any ideas as to where I should start looking - I have been doing basic google, ebay etc. searches


 
You could try to contact Dayacom and get a list of resellers.


----------



## ed4copies (Aug 19, 2010)

Isn't there one in Australia?


----------



## glycerine (Aug 19, 2010)

ed4copies said:


> Isn't there one in Australia?


 
Timberbits is one, but I think the only "high end" kit they sell is the Majestic. I'm not sure who the other 2 are.


----------



## scotian12 (Aug 19, 2010)

Try Gary Pye Woodturning in Australia....e-mail gpwinfo@bigpond.com. Contact Huon Pye. He has most of our "high end kits" on for 20 % off for all of August. The shipping to Canada was fairly quick and secure. You will even save on the exchange and tax.    Darrell Eisner


----------



## Rojo22 (Aug 19, 2010)

Love the look of the MOP!


----------



## joeatact (Aug 19, 2010)

Wow nice looking pen and great craftmanship


----------



## JohnU (Aug 19, 2010)

ed4copies said:


> We would be THRILLED to meet you in person, John!!!
> 
> How far are you from Chicago loop?




Im along I-80 in LaSalle County near Starved Rock.  Its probably about 1.5 - 2 hours depending on traffic.

I actually met you a few years ago when I first got into turning.  It was at the Champaign show and I bought my first Jr. Gent kit from you at a table you had set up.  You were introducing some of your new resins and I think Billy was giving you a hard time before he up and moved to Texas (after he attempted to glue his fingers together while showing us how to make a denim pen. That was long before the feathers came along. lol


----------

